# LIP getting close to done see pics



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

http://www.sandbridgepier.com/sbforum/viewtopic.php?t=359

they are coming a long good thw work crew is doing a great job !!
hit link above to see the latest pics


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

digger i did not see that they had removed the large timbers holding down the deck .

they just broke the back bone of lip


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

great pics ed


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the post, pics and link Ed. I (and everyone else I know) really appreciate what do in keeping us informed about one of the major fishing locations around here.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Omg*

Vertical Balusters ??? Ya won't be able to reach thru to help hoist a heavy fish up....nor have that extra leverage when trying to get a stuck hook loose if it gets caught on the edge of the decking. But on a positive note.....it'll make it harder to lose loose shoes and flipflops now.  

Gee whiz....what that in the original upgrade plans?

Thanks for the update Ed.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

ahh i hate those angled guard rails. Oh well, im just glad its almost done.


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

WHAT A CROCK, i think that the city of virginia beach has another thing coming for them on this one. this will be the end of little island fishing pier. if it goes down the city will not rebuild how about a little better picture of the end or a sketch of what exactly they have done so that i can start thinking of ways to fix the thing this fall.... that is not going to work too good im afraid.. did they make the end wider or narrower ??? how wide is that low section?? are they gonna put down some nonskid so nobody goes sailing over the death hole or are they gonna paint the thing pretty to draw some yankee scum up there..


this city... i will tear that whole rail off the end and put up one that is suitable for a fishing pier.. if i dont the first noreaster will this spring.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

BLOOD NOT said:


> WHAT A CROCK, i think that the city of virginia beach has another thing coming for them on this one. this will be the end of little island fishing pier. if it goes down the city will not rebuild how about a little better picture of the end or a sketch of what exactly they have done so that i can start thinking of ways to fix the thing this fall.... that is not going to work too good im afraid.. did they make the end wider or narrower ??? how wide is that low section?? are they gonna put down some nonskid so nobody goes sailing over the death hole or are they gonna paint the thing pretty to draw some yankee scum up there..
> 
> 
> this city... i will tear that whole rail off the end and put up one that is suitable for a fishing pier.. if i dont the first noreaster will this spring.


why dont you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome, with that lil spot at th end th AC will be able to see thier rod tips without standing on someones shoulders. Cool!


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Leave it to the City of Virginia Beach to mess up a good thing.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Awesome, with that lil spot at th end th AC will be able to see thier rod tips without standing on someones shoulders. Cool!



Isnt that the truth ,,,,, seen NS4d at OV pier saturday and he was havin trouble gettin over there rails there was a few times where he had to step back and jump to see


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

the end of the pier has not changed it is still 17 feet wide the white line has not moved its in the same spot i painted it. high hand rails are 46inch's the. low rails are 2foot 10 inch's


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I strongly urge a boycott beginning Sept 1.That will really eat into their revenues for the fall.HA!!Everyone to the old VB wooden pier.Let's show them that we have a voice  ....the R


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, while you guys boycott the pier, ill be out there loading up my cooler.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Man their really going to have to enforce the no drinking rule some poor drunk XXXX is going to lean aginst the rail an accidentally lean on the short rail and fall over..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Awesome, with that lil spot at th end th AC will be able to see thier rod tips without standing on someones shoulders. Cool!



that's hopin ya see me on a pier this "fall"....gonna try ta keep my toes in tha sand....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Isnt that the truth ,,,,, seen NS4d at OV pier saturday and he was havin trouble gettin over there rails there was a few times where he had to step back and jump to see



Hmm ....thinkin I was holdin my own


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

8AnBait said:


> Man their really going to have to enforce the no drinking rule some poor drunk XXXX is going to lean aginst the rail an accidentally lean on the short rail and fall over..


*Or even worse*..........
some sober yet off balanced or curious young child. 
That's definitely an accident just waiting to happen.  
And a *Parents Keep Your Kids With You At All Times* sign won't cut it.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I got 2 little ones who almost always come with me too LIP, that may have too change this year...That would be a shame...Will have to find somewhere else I guess, which would su   ck since I live about 10 minutes away


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Seems Handicap accessibility regulations played a role in the design....*

Considering I have never seen more than 2 folks in wheelchairs on a pier at a time........

Why couldn't they just incorporate a couple low rail sections and just paint solid blue lines around them. Then install "Handicapped Fishing Only" signs along those railings.  And include the fine amount for illegal use.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

8AnBait said:


> Man their really going to have to enforce the no drinking rule some poor drunk XXXX is going to lean aginst the rail an accidentally lean on the short rail and fall over..



craig you been doin much fishin bud?

neil


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

the rhondel said:


> I strongly urge a boycott beginning Sept 1.That will really eat into their revenues for the fall.HA!!Everyone to the old VB wooden pier.Let's show them that we have a voice  ....the R


I agree there aren't any fish down there anyway!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

GotchaMack said:


> I agree there aren't any fish down there anyway!


the only place youll find feesh in VA is in farm fresh


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

AndyUSCG said:


> the only place youll find feesh in VA is in farm fresh



Never heard of this "farm fresh" spot before it must be top secret


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*rails*

Seriously by the end of the year they will probaly have all these areas chained off with no fishing signs *OR* will be getting sued by somebody that WILL need one of these areas to fish at


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

when the times comes and y'all need a volunteer to "fall" over the short rail - *I WILL DO IT !! *


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Considering I have never seen more than 2 folks in wheelchairs on a pier at a time........
> 
> Why couldn't they just incorporate a couple low rail sections and just paint solid blue lines around them. Then install "Handicapped Fishing Only" signs along those railings.  And include the fine amount for illegal use.



*THIS MAKE THE MOST SENSE OF ALL- STAY OUTSIDE THE BLUE LINES UNLESS YOU ARE HANDICAPPED-VERY WELL SAID THRIFTY *


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

RACN35 said:


> when the times comes and y'all need a volunteer to "fall" over the short rail - *I WILL DO IT !! *


While you're in the water, would you mind collecting the thousands of lures and bottom rigs stuck in those pilings?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

RACN35 said:


> when the times comes and y'all need a volunteer to "fall" over the short rail - *I WILL DO IT !! *


*Sacrificial Chum!*  And you're volunteering?  

Let's hope those guys on the end don't take you up on that when drum season rolls in.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i wont make very good chum tho cause i taste like chit ! while i am retrieving all the rigs off the pilings i will do some spade and trgger hunting too while i am down there- the mail man dropped this off yesterday !! ohhhh Rattler ........ can you say chesapeake lite tower ???? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228796182&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

RACN35 said:


> *THIS MAKE THE MOST SENSE OF ALL- STAY OUTSIDE THE BLUE LINES UNLESS YOU ARE HANDICAPPED-VERY WELL SAID THRIFTY *


And stay within the White Line if you're mentally handicapped.

There are enough loose screws and nuts bolting across that white line to reinforce any future storm damaged pier boards.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool.....*

Great Pics.


----------

